

Astronaut Chris Hadfield retires - mehmehshoe
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2013/06/10/tech-hadfield-mission-recap.html
In the world outside of the NSA news cycle....
======
guscost
Commander Hadfield did as much for the space program as anyone in recent
memory. Massive kudos to him.

------
dhughes
Retiring but I hope not disappearing since it would be a shame to lose all
that momentum to inspire kids, or anyone.

~~~
pkfrank
I've got to think this career move makes sense if he intends to continue
leveraging his newfound star-power and momentum. He's got a great audience
that's gonna keep tabs on him, so perhaps he wants to take on new challenges
while the iron is still hot.

------
BMarkmann
Nowhere left to go once you've made the first music video in space...

~~~
mehmehshoe
=). I think we both know he will be doing cool things to advance his passions.

Road trip with Neil deGrasse Tyson!

~~~
BMarkmann
Definitely. Good to see someone making science cool.

------
kondro
I guess nothing can compete with being in space. If he could go back, I'm sure
he wouldn't retire.

------
arthulia
Wow! I can't imagine how anyone could ever go to space, come back, and then
voluntarily forfeit their ability to visit space again in the future. Chris
Hadfield, I'm sad knowing that you won't be back up there any time soon making
more youtube videos.

~~~
smackfu
The "Riding Rockets" book by shuttle astronaut Mike Mullane goes into this a
bit. It's very hard on the families. Rocket launches aren't _that_ safe. And
the best time to retire is right after you get back, because that's the
furthest time from your next flight. The longer you wait, the more you get
caught up in the next one and just want to make it through that one.

------
joelg236
A damn good career. I hope he stays around, he inspires people everywhere.

------
wavefunction
Really a great guy and he did so much for space exploration and science with
humor and panache. Thanks so much!

------
zalew
I'll miss his G+ pics stream

~~~
RobotCaleb
I recall him saying he has thousands of pictures he hasn't put up yet. I
suspect we won't see the last of him for quite some time.

------
kunle
Hope he joins SpaceX

~~~
jarek
Maybe they'll open an office in Sarnia? /s

------
allr
One of the few who makes me a proud canadian.

~~~
steiner99
Yup, him and the Beiber. :)

~~~
nobodyshere
I seriously doubt that...

------
andyl
Commander Hadfield is an authentic space oddity.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo)

~~~
nblaisdell
Don't forget the songs on his soundcloud:

[https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/jewel-in-the-
night](https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/jewel-in-the-night)

[https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/danny-
boy](https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/danny-boy)

[https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/eleanors-
song](https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/eleanors-song)

[https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/big-
smoke](https://soundcloud.com/colchrishadfield/big-smoke)

and of course this one:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvAnfi8WpVE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvAnfi8WpVE)

(He wrote or helped write all of the above except for Danny Boy obviously.)

